# What Gun What Gun?????



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I am 14 and want to buy a new shotgun this fall. I want a 12 gauge, preferably synthetic, camo, and a pump. It doesn't have to be a pump but i figure if it is i won't go through as many shells. I want it to be able to take a beating. It also needs to last me a long time if i take proper care of it. I am on a budget so it has to be under $600.
thanks for all the help.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Benelli Nova II, takes a beating and keeps on ticking


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

A Remington 870 or Benelli Nova will serve you perfectly. Go to the store and find out which one fits you the best.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

of the ones listed above 870. I had a Nova it was junk


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Mossberg 835 best value for your money


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

You must have had a bad Nova. Mine has been flawless for many thousands of shots. My brother shoots one too and I don't think he has even cleaned it 5 years. I did hear someone else one time saying their Nova was horrible for jamming. Just my two cents.


----------



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

Also wondering, what color camo should I get.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> of the ones listed above 870. I had a Nova it was junk


Disregard that. They are both great guns, have owned both. Out of the two I would choose the nova because it fits me better. Under 600? Buy a used Semi-auto and you will have a plug in it anyway for hunting waterfowl...


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess which ever one catches your eye. I prefer black stocks because I believe that the camo ones wear out over time.
I started out with an 870 20 gauge pump with a plain, wooden stock and never looked back. I don't know big you are, but I'm 5'3. Once I had more experience under my belt I moved up to the 870 in 12 gauge, but found out the stock was too long and it was difficult to pump in cold weather, so I went to an auto loader.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like me Mberg 835.I got the combo pack in MO camo.


----------



## hattles (Sep 28, 2009)

I think, as many others, that either one is a great choice. The 870 Express is the most common choice for first gun purchases.
The nice thing is that with a $600 budget, you'll have extra dollars for shells or decoys, waders or whatever you might need.
Shop wisely, and check online for great pricing.
Good luck and good hunting!
:sniper:


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

I would go with a Nova or an 870 for sure they're both great guns and with proper care will last you a long time. As for camo color i would go with whatever you hunt in the most, if your hunting in the woods go with a realtree pattern but but if your hunting in a marsh for ducks and geese i'd go with the Max-4 or shadowgrass patterns, just pick the camo the will work best for what your going to be hunting in the most. It's probably not a huge deal which camo you pick, cuz tons of people use plain black guns and shoot ducks with them.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buy use! New guns do not shoot any better or work better than a used gun of good quality and reputation. For my money I like the 1300 Win bit heavier than a Nova or 870 but they are built better and are not as popular and this means they sell used for less.

Another option is to look at a used 390 Berreta Silver Mallard great semi auto with light recoil, the shim in the stock can be flipped to add cantor or drop to help fit you as well. Good used one of these is in the same price range as a new Nova. Down side for some is that they are only chambered in 3" and will not shoot the roman candles many seem to think are needed to kill game!

Choke is a Mobil choke, which is a very common choke, which also means used chokes can be purchased at 50% of new!


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Benelli Nova in Max 4 Camo.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

This is my first post here but I've used both the Rem 870 and the Mossberg 835 and of the two I prefer the 835 costs less and at least for me was a much better gun in terms of patterns. Also at that time the 870 did not have 3.5in. capability (Now they do in some models of 870) the lower cost and Mossberg has a 10yr. warranty. But both are very solid guns and you would be well served by either one!


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

go to the store and grab a new nova, Flip it upside down and take a peek in the chamber. You will see the metal on the top of the chamber is already worn out, on a brand new gun. They all do this during their first few pumps. Not saying its indicitive of how the gun will perform, but if im going to buy a brand new gun it had better not have metal chunks flying out of it when i pump it for the first time. In your price range you can buy damn near any pump gun you want. Take a look at the Rem 887, i had one and i really liked it, sold it to buy a ring for the lady, but wouldn't mind getting another one. Right now a use a winchester 1200 and 1300, if you can find a used 1300 id say pick it up and see what you think. Should cost next to nothing and they are infinitly upgradeable.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

The Rem 887 is one gun to stay away from!! It was voted worst gun of the year! No joke it has many problems, check this out...You were wondering about the new Remington 887 here are some opinions on this new shotgun. Let me know if you need any more facts on its performance. 
Post subject: Remington 887?

Profile E-mail

RandyWakeman 
Post subject: Re: Remington 887?
PostPosted: Sat Feb 13, 2010 2:03 pm
Offline
Crown Grade
Joined: Sat Sep 09, 2006 10:02 am
Posts: 3260
Location: Plainfield, IL 
There's nothing quite like it:

http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm

_________________
--Randy

Top 
Profile E-mail

pashotgunner 
Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Sat Feb 13, 2010 2:49 pm
Offline
Field Grade

Joined: Fri Sep 15, 2006 2:56 pm
Posts: 59
Location: S.E. Pennsylvania 
I owned an 887 for one week until it literally started to fall apart after 7 days of dove hunting and not a lot of shooting. The 887 turned into a Browning BPS 3.5" Stalker. Zero problems with the Stalker which is a much higher quality gun. I wouldn't waste my time or money on an 887.

Top 
Profile

slowshooter : Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Sat Feb 13, 2010 2:57 pm
Offline
Presentation Grade

Joined: Mon Nov 24, 2003 1:38 am
Posts: 553
Location: San Jose, CA 
It's the only gun I have ever described as "venereal" and I didn't mean that in a good way.

_________________
I like boomsticks!

Top 
Profile

Ben Jordan 
Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Sat Feb 13, 2010 3:26 pm
Offline
Utility Grade

Joined: Tue Feb 09, 2010 12:52 pm
Posts: 18 
sounds great i think ill pick mine up tomorrow  ....not

Top 
Profile E-mail

Neanderthal 
Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Sun Feb 14, 2010 7:52 am
Offline
Diamond Grade
User avatar

Joined: Sat Sep 08, 2007 3:54 am
Posts: 1269
Location: middle of nowhere-and lovin' it! 
Remington needs to fire their engineers and hire a new batch of them. The new models they have come up with in the last few years have been an embarrassment at best.

_________________
If guns cause crime mine are all broken

Top 
Profile

slowshooter 
Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Mon Feb 15, 2010 1:01 pm
Offline
Presentation Grade

Joined: Mon Nov 24, 2003 1:38 am
Posts: 553
Location: San Jose, CA 
As I pointed out earlier, most people that buy one get sore. :lol:

Cerebus seems to have an overriding interest in driving profitability - just beyond the point where digging for lucre undermines the Remington brand. It's a shame.

_________________
I like boomsticks!

Top 
Profile

BarryD 
Re: Remington 887?
Posted: Mon Feb 15, 2010 9:29 pm
Offline
Tournament Grade
User avatar

Joined: Thu Sep 10, 2009 2:25 pm
Posts: 273 
It's truly an amazing gun. The first time I handled one, I was totally amazed.

Who in hell would make such an incredible POS?!?!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Man randy, your everywhere. Since no one else has mentioned it, how about a Browning BPS Stalker. Should be able to find a used one in the mid $300s.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I was simply relaying, first hand, my PERSONAL expirence with an 887. I put it through a few torture tests of my own and didn't have any problems. The only problem i had with the gun was the front sight fell off because it was designed to just slide in to place so you could swich it out for the color of your choice. I called rem, they sent me 3 new ones and i put a dab of glue on mine to keep it in place. Never had one more problem with it. I put prolly 2000 rounds through mine with no problems to speak of. Just because guy X didn't like the way it felt isn't a reason to deter anyone from taking a look at one and making their own decisions.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, at least on this model he can look up tests done, it was voted one of the worst new guns of 2009. Glad you were okay with your 887 many others were not! Just giving the guy a heads up, there are much better choices out there than the 887 its failure rate is way too high!


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

most of what i read in that guy's review was griping that it wasn't an 870. It didn't point like an 870, it wasn't as smooth as an 870, it didnt' shoot like an 870. All of these are strictly opinions and can be disregarded as such. Now the safety issues i can agree with you on, if there are legit safety concerns about the gun firing when the trigger isn't being pulled, then by all means that deserves some looking into.

But the guy who said, "Handles like crap, seems poorly made. I'll keep my 870 as a knockaround gun, thanks." now thats pure opinion.

I'm not defending the 887 or rem, im a winchester guy, but in the gun world when something new comes out it is usually super hyped at first and then the rumor mill starts turning, filled with alot of opinions and not alot of fact. This is what im trying to point out.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I agree there's always a lot of hype when a new gun is introduced, however it was voted one of the worst new shotguns of the year by gun writers! And it does have a very high failure rate, I'm glad you were satisfied with your Rem. 887 you however are one of the few.


----------

